# Dirty Hand Tools 30 in. 2-Stage, Wow...!



## VirginIASnow (Jan 16, 2019)

Available at TSC... I cant find anything online.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dirty-hand-tools-30-in-2-stage-snow-blower-103879

302 CC, Heated Grips, LED Light Bar, Remote shoot controls; I cannot wait.

Walmart, HD, & Lowes has them also.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Loncin engines, and one of the closest attempts to rip off the Ariens logo I have ever seen . . .


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

302cc seems a little under powered for a 30" bucket?


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

http://www.powerequipmentdirect.com/Dirty-Hand-Tools-103880/p62105.html

http://www.amazon.com/Dirty-Hand-Tools-103880-Self-Propelled/dp/B01723P4C6


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

$799 on sale 30"

http:///dirtyhandtools.com


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

24" $599


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I wonder if it's a re-branded Husqvarna as the bucket has a similar bevel to it.

And I agree that the 302 might be a little on the weak side for the 30" if you get heavy snow or are trying to plow through the EOD pile.

.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

And parts are available through who? I typed in Dirty Hand Tools on PartsTree and got Zippo.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

None of them have power steering.... 30 inch machine should have power steering.


----------



## jtw1979 (Mar 14, 2017)

skutflut said:


> None of them have power steering.... 30 inch machine should have power steering.


Will definitely bulk up pushing it around. Glad my 30" CC has PS. I do have to man up here in Canada tho as mine is a model without heated grips. I do have a 420CC engine which on a 30" bucket I would really want more than the 302CC this one has on it.


----------



## oceanwolf (Mar 19, 2020)

skutflut said:


> None of them have power steering.... 30 inch machine should have power steering.


I get about 18 inches of snow here and there in CA Sierras (4500ft). I have been using a MTD 22" but when I hit the EOD berm it takes a lot of pushing and pulling to go through it. 
I wonder if this is a value buy for budget conscious (aka cheap) folks. It has a differential traction control which stop one track and allow it to turn. Most of the negative reviews on amazon was due to misaligned chute bolt holes which I think I can handle.

What do you guys think? I found the manual below.

https://dirtyhandtools.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Snow-Blower-30-Inch-Op-Manual-Rev-E-1.pdf


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

VirginIASnow said:


> Available at TSC... I cant find anything online.
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dirty-hand-tools-30-in-2-stage-snow-blower-103879
> 
> ...


New toys are great. You're gonna have a blast with it. Have fun


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

oceanwolf said:


> I get about 18 inches of snow here and there in CA Sierras (4500ft). I have been using a MTD 22" but when I hit the EOD berm it takes a lot of pushing and pulling to go through it.
> I wonder if this is a value buy for budget conscious (aka cheap) folks. It has a differential traction control which stop one track and allow it to turn. Most of the negative reviews on amazon was due to misaligned chute bolt holes which I think I can handle.
> 
> What do you guys think? I found the manual below.
> ...


WELCOME TO THE SBF 

eod piles try going though at the slowest speed taking a smaller grab if possible, back and forth till though the first time than 1/2 to 2/3 of the bucket


----------



## oceanwolf (Mar 19, 2020)

I just bought a refurbished one for $800. I asked what it means, they said labels and stickers may have scratches.It is coming fully assembled. Holding my fingers crossed.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

87powershiftx2 said:


> WELCOME TO THE SBF
> 
> eod piles try going though at the slowest speed taking a smaller grab if possible, back and forth till though the first time than 1/2 to 2/3 of the bucket


*And get to that EOD as soon as possible, before it freezes in a solid mass* Your machine will appreciate it.


----------



## oceanwolf (Mar 19, 2020)

I have been told that it is on its way. I’ll take pictures and upload. We are expecting 4-5 inches of snow tonight. My craftsman should be able to handle it.


----------



## oceanwolf (Mar 19, 2020)

It arrived. It is a clearance item, but it looks like brand new. No dents etc. This was a $800 purchase from ebay, dirty hand tools also have it in their website, look under refurbished.

The delivery company (XPO Logistics) was very nice and delivered to my garage.

No snow in the forecast, I'll run it and save it for next year.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

more pics would be nice, even video. need something to past the time


----------



## oceanwolf (Mar 19, 2020)

*more Pictures *



vinnycom said:


> more pics would be nice, even video. need something to past the time


I wish. We don't have any snow left. :smile_big:


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Just go out into the trees and shovel some on the driveway.. Desperate times call for desperate measures and all that!


----------



## oceanwolf (Mar 19, 2020)

expecting some snow this weekend. we'll see how it goes.


----------



## oceanwolf (Mar 19, 2020)

10 inches of snow last night. It took me 15 minutes to clear out the driveway. Compared to my Craftsman 22" 5HP, I did not even sweat.
The throw was 30-40 feet and good grip with the tracks.

Bad news, I think Dirty Hand Tools is closing shop. They are selling their products with discounted prices with no Warranty or Returns.
I think the part are common enough for future repairs, but it will definitely be a headache if I need fix a major issue.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

oceanwolf said:


> Bad news, I think Dirty Hand Tools is closing shop. They are selling their products with discounted prices with no Warranty or Returns.


 Sure looks like they're folding the tents... https://dirtyhandtools.com/register/

"And the night shall be filled with music, 
And the cares that infest the day, 
Shall fold their tents, like the Arabs, 
And quietly steal away." - HWL

The parent company filed for Chapter 11 last September: *Frictionless World LLC* filed for voluntary Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection Sept. 30, 2019, in the District of Colorado. The debtor listed an address of 1100 W. 120th Ave. #600, Westminster, and is represented in court by attorney David V. Wadsworth. Frictionless World LLC listed assets up to $14,600,503 and debts up to $17,364,542. The filing's largest creditor was listed as Frictionless LLC with an outstanding claim of $12,645,740.


----------



## oceanwolf (Mar 19, 2020)

I don’t know if my decision would be different if I have known in advance. $800 with a free delivery was a deal hard to pass.
The refurbished snowblower was like brand new. It worked like a champ in this snow. all I need to figure out is how to get parts in the future. Engine should not be an issue it is a common engine. Someone mentioned that this looks like a copy of Huqsvarna, maybe it is. That would be great for me.


----------



## oceanwolf (Mar 19, 2020)

If anyone wants to join me in my journey, they still have 3 more. 
https://dirtyhandtools.com/product/refurbished-30-dual-stage-snow-blower-with-tracks/


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

oceanwolf said:


> If anyone wants to join me in my journey, they still have 3 more.


I wish they still had some of their Power Carts available... https://dirtyhandtools.com/product/power-cart/


----------



## oceanwolf (Mar 19, 2020)

That power cart really looks cool. I have not seen one before.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

oceanwolf said:


> That power cart really looks cool. I have not seen one before.


 I was going to purchase the Honda HP400 equivalent years ago, but it was too expensive for me then and they still command a premium used, or as a current model: https://www.mowersplus.co.uk/honda-hp500b-power-carrier-supplied-with-bed
The Dirty Hand Tools version was much closer to my price range and I was waiting for used/refurbished units to become commonplace.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm thinking DR imports their snowblowers from the same manufacturer as Dirty Hand Tools. I have the DR 28" and love it. https://www.drpower.com/power-equipment/snow-blowers


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

TooTall999 said:


> I'm thinking DR imports their snowblowers from the same manufacturer as Dirty Hand Tools. I have the DR 28" and love it. https://www.drpower.com/power-equipment/snow-blowers


Doesn't look like they have any tracked blowers like @oceanwolf's machine, though. And no tracked power wagons, either...


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

tabora said:


> Doesn't look like they have any tracked blowers like @oceanwolf's machine, though. And no tracked power wagons, either...


Nope, no tracked machines, and DR sells their own "Power Wagon".


----------



## Taffer (May 15, 2020)

oceanwolf said:


> If anyone wants to join me in my journey, they still have 3 more.
> REFURBISHED 30" Dual Stage Snow Blower with Tracks - CLEARANCE PRICING - Dirty Hand Tools, Colorado USA


I live in Colorado about an hour's drive from the Dirty Hand Tools warehouse. Back in early March they were advertising their snowblowers on my local Craigslist for $400 for the 30" wheeled blower and $500 for the tracked. I decided at that price it was worth my time to go up and get one! I ended up getting a wheeled version as I was worried about where to get the tracks once they wore out as DHT is bankrupt. It was cool being able to walk right into the warehouse and pick out the exact one I wanted from a bunch of them. I took quite a while playing with all the features on them before I made my decision.

I haven't been able to use it yet as where I'm at in Colorado we never got even an inch of snow since February. I will say that the machine's build quality impresses me. The auger looks to be an exact copy of an Ariens, the engine is very nice and quiet (WAY quieter than my old Tecumseh 10 horse), and I'm really looking forward to using the heated hand grips. I'm glad to see your's did well in 10" of snow as I was a little worried the engine might not have enough power being a 302cc.

After I bought it I found out that DR sells almost the exact same snowblower so if we need parts we can get them from there.


----------



## oceanwolf (Mar 19, 2020)

tabora said:


> Doesn't look like they have any tracked blowers like @oceanwolf's machine, though. And no tracked power wagons, either...


This was very valuable information. This week we got 2-3 feet of snow on the North Sierras. First day was a breeze to clean the driveway. 15mins tops and I even went to help my next door neighbor's berm. Today more snow and I was late to get out to clean the driveway. I don't know when I snipped the shear pin on one side, before the EOD pile or not I don't know. Last night we had a lot of wind, it could be a piece of a branch too. While I was complaining to myself how I am going to find a shear pin in the middle of the blizzard. I found the documentation bag with 2 spare shear pins. Yeeey, back in business. Looks like DrPower has my shear pins...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Always have spares someplace where you can find them and then a few more someplace else in case you can't find the others !! I've been there.








Last thing you want to do is have to drive down an uncleared driveway and possibly unplowed street to go and try to get then.


.


----------



## Alice_Angel (Sep 19, 2021)

im going to throw you boys a bone, 
frictionless world, that had bought craftsman tools and sold the dirty hand tools model #103879 snowblower is now chapter 11 
searching for parts for this machine lead me here to this forum,

i received it free, and now i know why, nobody has the parts, but they sell the thing, there isnt even an expanded diagram parts list online that i have been able to locate
alot of these parts houses are robots, they only want an exact model and part number to look up on their computer, or call the out of business manufacture, 
which doesnt even show up for them either, worthless customer support on such issues of compatibility, they dont feel the need to add dimensions sizes and lengths, 
they think you too stupid to hunt for an obsolete machine part let alone to match it up, but like speed queen makes and markets hot point washing machines, someone else has to be using those same parts, 

and i did locate the machine under a different brand, sure there are slight differences like its red, and different engine,
but the mechanical chassis, friction drive, transmission gears, shafts, axles, is exactly the same, 

its the DR, Done Right, power pro max - 34 








PartsWarehouse.com


DR Power 2-Stage Snow Blower Pro Max-34 (October 2018 - Present) Parts and Accessories. Find Any Part in 3 Clicks, Free Shipping Options, If It's Broke, Fix It!




www.partswarehouse.com




it is compatible with dirty hand tools, #103879, except the engine is not, 
so theres your bone, so far all the parts i have ordered have been an exact match
i bet you will see alot of these dirty hand tool machines up on EBAY soon 
unless they do the research like i did for the parts, 
good luck


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard and thanks for the tip.


----------



## ticktockman (Jan 8, 2022)

oceanwolf said:


> expecting some snow this weekend. we'll see how it goes.


I bought this Dirty Handtools 30" snowblower back in 2019. It is by far the worst piece of equipment I have ever purchased. The first time I used it I lost all the gears except forward fast. No one around here even honors their warranty. They should be going out of business. Now 2022 and the damn thing still doesn't work correctly. Nice motor but the rest of it is JUNK!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ticktockman said:


> They should be going out of business.


They did. A couple of years ago; see post #23...


----------

